# BLOTCHY AND DENTED MACARON SHELLS, PLEASE HELP



## june yuan (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello,
I've been baking macarons for over a year. I use the Italian method, which involves a sugar water egg white base instead of the French method. I've made some very successful looking macarons before, using the Italian Method. However, recently my macaron shells have developed oily blotches on top of them. They also have indented, or dented shells overall. They have a very watery color on top when they are blotchy. I've been using the same almond flour, position in the oven, processor, method, and, mixer for all of my macarons; successful macarons as well. I also tried baking them longer, but I still get the same problem




  








image.jpg




__
june yuan


__
Mar 7, 2016











  








image.jpg




__
june yuan


__
Mar 7, 2016








If anyone can help me with this, it is appreciate




  








image.jpg




__
june yuan


__
Mar 7, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
june yuan


__
Mar 7, 2016


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I see some are worse than others.

Maybe residual fat in the piping bag and as you get closer to the end most is gone?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I try to keep a separate set of everything for my meringue and royal icing.

mimi


----------



## june yuan (Mar 7, 2016)

That is a good point because I do reuse the plastic piping bags. However, for these ones I did use a new one :\


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

That is an almond flour issue by the looks of it. Sometimes almonds can produce more oils than other times and manufacturers of almond flour will change growers from time to time so this can suddenly impact the quality of your products. I would say on the next batch you make with the same almond flour, throw the almond flour onto a baking sheet and dry out in the oven set at its lowest temperature for about 10-15 mins before mixing it into the macaron recipe.

I would also suggest to invest in an internal oven thermometer for your oven Just In Case your temperature for your oven isn't exactly what it is supposed to be. (not that it makes things oily, just to be extra cautious for the future).

HTH /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## june yuan (Mar 7, 2016)

I have also tried that, and if I recall- I think it might've helped a little. But I'm going to try it again  My oven is pretty old, so I will go and invest in an internal oven thermometer. Thank you!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for weighing in @Fablesable ....

My gut kept going back to some problem with the almonds but I couldn't figure out WHY.

Makes perfect sense.

mimi


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

I had this problem a few times when learning at Laduree. It happens more times than you think when making as many as they do as they go through tons of almond flour. It is a manufacturer thing as much as it is a storage thing. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## june yuan (Mar 7, 2016)

@Fablesable @flipflopgirl
I finally figured out what was wrong with my macarons. I was originally using Honeyville Blanched Almonds (Costco), but than for these batches I switched to Bob's Mill. The macarons do lot have any blotches or dents! Thank you for your advice, I wish the best for all of you guys that helped


----------

